# 3 Females, up for adoption in Columbus, Ohio



## SpinningLoafers (May 7, 2009)

I have 8 beautiful babies from an oops pregnancy who need to find their forever homes. If you would like to know the whole story with pics of the babies day by day, it is here. http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,16160.0.html

They will be 2 weeks old tomorrow, but im trying to find homes as soon as possible. My JulieBug from this board gets first pick, she is looking for 2 females, But if anyone is interested in any of them, please let me know. I live in Columbus, OHIO. They are $15 each,$25 for a pair, and i will travel up to 3 hours, but would appreciate being able to meet halfway or something. I want to do anything to find each of them wonderful loving homes. Would like to adopt out in pairs. If you want one, you must already own rats or are planning on getting another one. No loners. 
And please correct me if my discriptions are a little off, im not great at naming colors or markings. Thanks!



Baby #2 Female Blue Rex


































Baby #4 Female Black Berkshire Rex


































Baby #5 Female PinkEyed Beige? Standard



































Hope you like them!! ;D


----------

